# Emt State Exam



## Lucy212 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I took my EMT NY State Exam in May and got a little bit below 70 ( I'm incredibly ashamed, I loved the class! )... I take the written test again at the end of August and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how I can improve my score and pass with the 70 required or above. My textbook for class was not so good, but online practice exams have helped, and I've borrowed study material from my local library. I know where I've scored the lowest scores and have been trying to brushup on those, but I'm just so nervous about failing again I'm having a hard time retaining the information learned. 

Any advice, please?

~ Lucy


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 28, 2010)

First off work on those nerves.  I was able to do WORSE on retakes of the exact same exam because I freaked myself out over it.  Calm your self down.  Meditate if that helps.  Review your scenareos, and figure out your learning style.  Are you an audio learner? Then record the important stuff and listen to it over and over again.  Are you a visual learner? Then keep reading.  If, however you are a kinesthetic (sp?) learner, you will need to get your hands on as many practice tests as you can, outline your text and or any other text you find useful and contact your teacher possibly again to run through problem areas verbally.  Learning hands on is a lot more fun, but it requires a little more work and effort on the learnees part.  Good luck.


----------



## mar7967 (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree, calm your nerves...

study the parts you did the worst on, like you are doing.

The NY test is tricky, I have taken it too...Read the question carefully, but don't read too far into it. Go with your gut instinct...


----------



## firecoins (Jul 28, 2010)

Read the New York STATE protocols. They should have give you a copy.  Its got the blue cover.


----------



## vienessewaltzer (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm taking the NYS test in 2 weeks.  I'm fairly nervous, as well, even though I obtained a 95 in the course so far.  I have studied and am ready for the practical side of the test, but the written I heard is mildly difficult.  I will be busting out the protocol and trying to memorize as much of that as possible.  Although, I think my professor did a reasonable job assessing the class on NYS protocol instead of book material exclusively, but I'm still nervous about it.  Good luck on the retake!


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 6, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> I'm taking the NYS test in 2 weeks.  I'm fairly nervous, as well, even though I obtained a 95 in the course so far.  I have studied and am ready for the practical side of the test, but the written I heard is mildly difficult.  I will be busting out the protocol and trying to memorize as much of that as possible.  Although, I think my professor did a reasonable job assessing the class on NYS protocol instead of book material exclusively, but I'm still nervous about it.  Good luck on the retake!



For some bizarre reason, on the EMT-B course and exams I get test anxiety so bad I literally become nauseous and can't sleep the night before.  I breezed thru Engineering Tech school (AAS IET) and I'm carrying a 3.2 in my BS Computer Science classes.  But EMT/Healthcare is such a different animal it has given me fits.  I just read and make notes and draw anatomy diagrams till my hand cramps and I always make a 90+.  But I still throw up before the test.  I think it's the realization that what I _don't_ know could kill someone one day.  :wacko:

Good luck on the retake.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 7, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> For some bizarre reason, on the EMT-B course and exams I get test anxiety so bad I literally become nauseous and can't sleep the night before.  I breezed thru Engineering Tech school (AAS IET) and I'm carrying a 3.2 in my BS Computer Science classes.  But EMT/Healthcare is such a different animal it has given me fits.  I just read and make notes and draw anatomy diagrams till my hand cramps and I always make a 90+.  But I still throw up before the test.  I think it's the realization that what I _don't_ know could kill someone one day.  :wacko:
> 
> Good luck on the retake.



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 7, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> I'm taking the NYS test in 2 weeks.  I'm fairly nervous, as well, even though I obtained a 95 in the course so far.  I have studied and am ready for the practical side of the test, but the written I heard is mildly difficult.  I will be busting out the protocol and trying to memorize as much of that as possible.  Although, I think my professor did a reasonable job assessing the class on NYS protocol instead of book material exclusively, but I'm still nervous about it.  Good luck on the retake!




At my school at least, the in house tests were harder than the state test. They do that to weed people out.


----------



## vienessewaltzer (Aug 7, 2010)

I just took the class final which is a separate test from the state exam (basically to give us an antecedent preparatory exam).  Apparently, it was 3-5 points harder than the state test is perceived to be.  I ended up with an 83, but the questions were tremendously open-ended.  One question that was asked was, and I quote, "You are called to a scene where the geography consists of a river flowing into an ocean.  What type of trauma should you suspect?  A)  blunt trauma B)  crushing injury C)  penetrating injury C)  Penetrating trauma"  The whole test I was basically trying to guess the best answer because more often than not the BEST answer or the actions that I would have followed weren't listed.  My suggestion to anyone taking the test is to find example state tests to take in order to acclimate yourselves with the format of the questions and the knowledge you are required to have retained or follow up on.  At least in my situation, the class felt like it did an adequate job in preparing us, and the exam at the end  wasn't a fair assessment for the knowledge gained nor followed a similar format of previous tests.  Regardless, just prepare yourself for open-ended questions with very little detail to sway you in one direction or the other.  Oh, and remember ABC's and BSI/Scene safe.  Those are gimme questions


----------



## JTS (Aug 7, 2010)

Something I have learned from just recently taking a re-cert course is that you can't take too much time contemplating.  There will most likely be 2 right answers.  I immediately narrowed it down to 2, and simulated both answers.  I tried to keep it down to about a minute a piece.  Of course, this is for scenarios.  For the tech/1 answer questions, flashcards.


----------



## vff4life (Aug 8, 2010)

]Its about takeing my state exam, and the process! Now I had a run in with a felony when I turned 18. I have not been in trouble since, and I am openly honest to my commanders. If not I doubt I would have made it half as far with my Fire Department. But do they do state finger prints, or NCSI? What would they do when I passed the test and have credibility, and I have shown I have grown up! I was a kid, homeless from 15. But I got past that and away from trash! I am fully dedicated to serveing my fellow human, so please no rude remarks. And if your not speaking from expeirience or an article then dont just talk of lack of knowledge. No disrespect, I just live to be here! 

Thankyou respectfully!:wacko:


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 8, 2010)

vff4life said:


> ]Its about takeing my state exam, and the process! Now I had a run in with a felony when I turned 18. I have not been in trouble since, and I am openly honest to my commanders. If not I doubt I would have made it half as far with my Fire Department. But do they do state finger prints, or NCSI? What would they do when I passed the test and have credibility, and I have shown I have grown up! I was a kid, homeless from 15. But I got past that and away from trash! I am fully dedicated to serveing my fellow human, so please no rude remarks. And if your not speaking from expeirience or an article then dont just talk of lack of knowledge. No disrespect, I just live to be here!
> 
> Thankyou respectfully!:wacko:



You should probably start your own thread.

Anyway, every state DOH evaluates past felonies on a case by case basis.

Also, see a lawyer about having a judge order a relief from felony conviction (forget exact term) it does not expunge your record but it makes the felony unable to disqualify you automatically from voting or applyinf to certain jobs. After that , it is up to you to have a potential employer overllok it.


----------



## vff4life (Aug 8, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> You should probably start your own thread.
> 
> Anyway, every state DOH evaluates past felonies on a case by case basis.
> 
> Also, see a lawyer about having a judge order a relief from felony conviction (forget exact term) it does not expunge your record but it makes the felony unable to disqualify you automatically from voting or applyinf to certain jobs. After that , it is up to you to have a potential employer overllok it.



Sorry about the thread here! Just had it on my mind and needed an answer! And Thankyou very much! It sounds like a great idea!


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Aug 9, 2010)

JTS said:


> Something I have learned from just recently taking a re-cert course is that you can't take too much time contemplating.  There will most likely be 2 right answers.  I immediately narrowed it down to 2, and simulated both answers.  I tried to keep it down to about a minute a piece.  Of course, this is for scenarios.  For the tech/1 answer questions, flashcards.



Loved flashcards. Definitely helped me in school. I have found that the schoo tests are harder then the state tests.


----------



## Lucy212 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I am more a visual learner. Reading helps me the most - Reading out loud is what does the best magic for me. Sometimes I'll be hanging in my living room reading the chapter about Obstetrics and I get like an "of sh*t" moment where I'm like WOW and understand the concept and the material better. Reading it over and over is what I'll continue to do...  One more week of studying to go. As soon as my test is over next wknd, I'll come back and post how I think I did - but thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Lucy212 (Aug 10, 2010)

mar7967 said:


> I agree, calm your nerves...
> 
> study the parts you did the worst on, like you are doing.
> 
> The NY test is tricky, I have taken it too...Read the question carefully, but don't read too far into it. Go with your gut instinct...





:blush:    In all honesty, I have a bad habit of reading too much into things sometimes which is probably part of the reason I failed the first exam. I will do as you suggest, and read the questions carefully and go with my gut instinct. Thanks for your advice.

~ Lucy


----------



## Longo118 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Lucy, Which written test did you take? Did you take the most recent one in july that was like literally 70% OBGYN questions? 

Because i took that one, and out of my class of 86 the instructor told me less than half passed.


----------



## Lucy212 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Firecoins,

I did review the book. Thanks for the advice. My test is tonight, and I feel better after checking the protocol book.

~ Lucy


----------

